# Nice tybee report



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

fished all day yesterday. caught 25-30 trout on the mid to higher tide. The spanish blitzed the beach. It was unreal their were 4-6 pounders everywhere and numerous fish landed along with a few poles snatched over the pier. one guy had two rods snatched over!!!! Lots of old timers their said they never seen spanish that size in those numbers on our beach. Lost one big sheepshead that a buddy had hooked. Also their was a 350-400 pound tiger shark caught from land at a location that i wont disclose but i will say it was on the island....... woah thats a big beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow....has the paper picked up on it?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I doubt the Tybee tourist board would want news of that getting out. Then again, I'm more worried about sticking a hook in my hand than I am of getting bitten by a toothy critter like that.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep', saw the tiger shark on the news.............somewhere around 9'  ..............what is interesting is nobody seemed to notice that TAKING OF TIGER SHARKS IS ILLEGAL in Ga. 

Hey E..........want post where it was landed, but you know the spot.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah E I figured you and all the locals new where i was talkin bout!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Two spots come to mind although a 9' tiger would be out of place in the one area, but in the other area, very likely. Maybe we should turn some of the touron sharkers on to one of the spots, it might clear the pier out.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just to add to that...Can't find a word of it in the Savannah paper.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Saw it on WTOC news in the early am report..............don't think it made the paper.............the footage I saw had the poor shark hung by the tail and again in the back of a pickup.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

WTOC had the story.

http://www.wtoctv.com/Global/story.asp?s=5161516


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Seems that the easiest way for some jackass to make the news here recently is to catch and kill a big shark...And a PROTECTED species at that....Where's the DNR? 

:--|

If they want a REAL story they should do a report about BIGMAX's Kayak Sharkin'...7 footer caught from a 'yak in a thunderstorm, photographed and released.

That's a STORY. Check it out, if you have not in the Kayak forum.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

*What an idiot...*

Ok, that was the first spot that came to mind. Here's why there's all these sharks back in that creek. Number one, it's close to the ocean. Number two, that charter boat ties up to that dock and then proceeds to dump all the carcasses in the water. 

The dude with the stringy hair, Johnny, is the one that started that whole thing with the sharks. Every year they pull a couple large sharks (usually lemon sharks that are there to spawn)out of that little creek and then make a big deal about it. They say it's for their protection when they're diving under the boat, scraping it for maintenance. I say that's bogus. What it really is this, a freaking pissing contest by the remaining wharf rat ******* that is the first mate on the "charter boat" out of that creek. The owner of that charter business looks the other way on all of this. It's to show off since the only other fish he knows how to catch are bottom fish off numbers he's fished to death. 

As for the angler, Doctor Brown, I knew him as well, a very nice older gentleman who probably didn't know the difference between a tiger or lemon shark or any other shark for that matter. He can put the hurting on some grouper though.

I'm well familiar with that whole dock and that jackass of a first mate. I'm sure he'd remember if he saw me again, when I'd say all this to his face.  What a retard.:--| I wish the DNR would come down on them and hard.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

its still a nice report minus the shark.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, it is...


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent report. The DNR must be too busy up at Richmond Hill WMA rifle range writing tickets.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't stand back while you attack Johnny and Steve like that. Johnny is the most professional mate in the business and he puts up with drunken, cheap asses every day with lousy tips so he can work from 5 in the morning to 8 at night rigging and baiting lines, picking out backlashes, cleaning up land-lubber's puke, washing down the boat, cleaning fish guts, and scraping barnacles. He knows the difference between a lemon and tiger and if there'd been a way to revive the shark, he would've let it go. Johnny knows the law, I've been with him dozens of times when he's thrown back grouper that are 1/4 to 1/8th inch under the limit, he doesn't play around with that stuff.

As for Steve and his "fished out" spots. I've never been with him when he wasn't watching his bottom machine like a hawk, looking for new drops, and usually he found some and put us on a lot of fish. I have never been with Steve when I haven't limited out on beeliners and filled the icebox with big snapper and grouper. So I think I'll just have to keep going with Steve to those "fished out" spots that magically seem to keep producing.


----------



## FishManGA (Jun 21, 2006)

I believe it's the Sand Tiger Shark that is protected and illegal to harvest, not the Tiger Shark.

I'm also fond of Steve, Johnny and Doc... and pass no judgement on them as I feel we all may impact the resources of our beautiful fishery.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well...

It appears that I stand corrected, as to the species of fish. It does indeed, look like a regular Tiger, and not a Sand Tiger. That being the case, no laws were broken...

Good catch, FMGA, I should have looked a little closer at the pic....

I'm still SICK of seeing dead sharks all over the news, It takes MANY years to grow big sharks, so why not cut the dern leader as close as you can and let the things go???

Just a not so humble opinion, coming from a mainly catch and release guy, that keeps about two messes of fish per year.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Smashed said:


> ... if there'd been a way to revive the shark, he would've let it go.


Cut the leader, let it go. If you don't take it out of the water, you don't need to revive it....


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Well put.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

What a bunch of cryin' whiners.

kill'em and grill'em


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It doesn't take much talent to catch and kill a shark. I'm not the only person who was/is in the fishing community up there who is extremely upset about the shark slaughter that goes on at that dock.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Maybe you should donate your rods to PETA so they can use them as handles for their protest signs.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Bunkerboy said:


> Maybe you should donate your rods to PETA so they can use them as handles for their protest signs.


Shouldn't there be a smilie, or toungie, or winkie, or something with this post?

Looks like someone's hunting trouble...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Killing a shark your gonna eat is one thing, Just killing it so you can get your name in lights is a JACKASS. I love shark fishing,went last night as a matter of fact, and caught and killed a 45lb lemon. I am about to grill it here shortly, the rest of the meat I will give away at work tomorrow, Nothing wasted. I see guys on the pier all the time stick a gaff in a 4ft shark that they dont intend to eat,Just to take a picture, Sorry azzes.
As far as the dude with the PETA comment, There is a difference in the sportsman like taking of fish for food and the wanton killing for "self glorification", AKA Little Weener Syndrome.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I stand by everything I said about that wanton slaughter, 100%. That guy is one of a couple people up there in Savannah who like to catch and kill sharks as part of their chest-thumping, "look at me" showboating act.

I enjoy a good shark steak from time to time, but I don't target or kill needlessly, regardless of species. (ok, so sometimes a barracuda or lizardfish out of pure frustration.) Besides, taking a few bonnetheads or blacktips is one thing, killing a full grown, probably breeding female tiger shark is another.

Trust me, I'm far more familiar with that island and that dock than most people here. With the exception of the native posters. It's one of those "you'd have to be there to understand" situations.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Shouldn't there be a smilie, or toungie, or winkie, or something with this post?
> 
> Looks like someone's hunting trouble...


I'm not lookin' for trouble, just tired of people of people bashing and talkin'(typin') trash on others for keepin' a legal fish. I don't target sharks much anymore but end up catchin' the lil' guys anyways, if I do happen to tie into a large one you better beleive she's goin' to be dinner. 

VA --- 54 inch min fork length


----------



## TheGreatScott (Aug 6, 2006)

Let me start my first-ever post on this board by first thanking FishManGA for setting everyone straight on what a legal shark harvest is. 

I am personally very close to the captain who ran the trip where that tiger shark was harvested. I feel that it is important to set the record straight on some *facts* surrounding this harvest:
#1: Contrary to what has been said, the shark was NOT caught off of that dock in Lazaretto Creek. It was, in fact, caught 12 miles offshore at an artificial reef. The exact length and weight of the shark was 9'6" and 432 lbs.

#2: None of the people who were on that boat called the media. An onlooker at the dock called WTOC who then came out and reported on the harvest.

#3: The captains and mates who work for that offshore fishing company know these waters and fishing regulations much better than weekend warriors. You need to remember that these are professionals and this is their livelihood; accuracy is everything. These captains and mates are NOT devastating a shark population; they are harvesting sharks under Georgia DNR regulations, which they know inside and out.

#4: This is the ONLY large shark that this company has harvested all season. The lemon sharks in Lazaretto Creek are safe and are no longer being harvested from that dock.

#5: To say that they are devastating breeding tiger shark populations, one must first understand how these big fish migrate and the long distances that they travel. Do some internet research on tiger sharks before you make accusations that they are harvesting local, stationary sharks.

#6: No single piece of the shark that was harvested was wasted. All meat was distributed among a lot of families. All other large sharks will be cut free, as this one large fish supplied all of the shark meat wanted for one season.

#7: The captain of that boat has degrees in marine biology and wildlife management. He understands better than most about animal populations and proper harvesting. Employees of this company are not "wharf rat ********" as some people make them out to be; they are intelligent, experienced fishermen who enjoy the sport and are trying to provide for their families.

Emanuel- Apparently you have fished with this company before and that "stringy-haired, wharf rat *******" Johnny would love to fish with you again and would work his a** off for you regardless of everything that you said; he is above that and is one of the best professionals in this business.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

emanuel said:


> It doesn't take much talent to catch and kill a shark.


Thank you, I've been saying this exact same thing on these boards for ages. Chest thumping, "Me catch shark!" man...bad. Fisherman who eats edible by-catch....good. Targeting them for the food is fine, it's just that there's so many other fish that take more skill, are a better fight and make a better meal. 

On the same note, I do think it's good for a fish this size to feed many rather than going to waste in a freezer.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that supposedly the shark killing off that dock has ceased. I've never fished with that company but know enough about what goes on there to make my judgements.

Taking one shark here and there is not a big deal. What my concern was and still is, is that people are killing these sharks to show off. I've seen enough and know enough of that dock's past history to know this.

I have not and will not fish on that boat for that simple reason. I don't care if I burned some bridge or another, I'm standing behind what I said.


----------

